# a cambio de + infinitif



## canario1

Bonjour à tous! Je me demande si c'est possible de utiliser "en échange de" plus un infinitif comme en espagnol. Je voudrais traduire cette phrase: "cogí la oferta a cambio de no recibir ningún rembolso en caso de anulación."

Mon essai" J'ai pris l'offre en échange de ne recevoir aucun remboursement en cas d'annulation"

Est-ce correct? Dois-je peut-être utiliser "en contre partie + infinitif"?

J'ai pris l'offre, en contrepartie de ne recevoir aucun remboursement en cas d'annulation..

Pouvez-vous m'aider ? Merci bcp!


----------



## Terio

Peut-être :

J'ai profité de la promotion, quitte à ne pas recevoir de remboursement en cas d'annulation.


----------



## Garoubet

Pour répondre aux questions, e_n échange de_ ou _en contrepartie de_ sont des expressions tout à fait correctes pour être utilisées dans ce contexte. Par contre, le reste de la phrase n'est pas très clair et je n'ai pas compris à la première lecture. Je ne dis pas que c'est faux, juste que cela me semble un peu compliqué.

Je n'utiliserais pas l'option présentée par @Terio; le terme _quitte à_ veut dire _au risque que quelque chose se passe _qui pourrait laisser supposer que cela pourrait ne pas se passer. Or, ici c'est exclusif, l'offre ou le remboursement.

Je proposerais plutôt : _J'ai pris l'offre en échange de ne pouvoir être remboursé en cas d'annulation. _


----------



## canario1

Merci. Donc vous me confirmez que "en échange de" peut être suivi d'un infinitif?


----------



## Paquita

Si entiendo bien tu prgunta, se trata de elegir una oferta a precio rebajado "en lugar de" un producto de precio "normal" con posibilidad de anulación.
En este caso, y dado que no se trata de una traducción literaria en la que se debe respetar el estilo del autor, creo que en vez de un sustantivo y un infinitivo, me decantaría por dos sustantivos y una traducción libre:

J'ai choisi l'offre au lieu du / à la place du / plutôt que le remboursement en cas d'annulation

edit:
Me chirría el infinitivo después de en échange de.. idea posiblemente personal, no sé.


----------



## canario1

Paquita said:


> Si entiendo bien tu prgunta, se trata de elegir una oferta a precio rebajado "en lugar de" un producto de precio "normal" con posibilidad de anulación.
> En este caso, y dado que no se trata de una traducción literaria en la que se debe respetar el estilo del autor, creo que en vez de un sustantivo y un infinitivo, me decantaría por dos sustantivos y una traducción libre:
> 
> J'ai choisi l'offre au lieu du / à la place du / plutôt que le remboursement en cas d'annulation
> 
> edit:
> Me chirría el infinitivo después de en échange de.. idea posiblemente personal, no sé.





Paquita said:


> Si entiendo bien tu prgunta, se trata de elegir una oferta a precio rebajado "en lugar de" un producto de precio "normal" con posibilidad de anulación.
> En este caso, y dado que no se trata de una traducción literaria en la que se debe respetar el estilo del autor, creo que en vez de un sustantivo y un infinitivo, me decantaría por dos sustantivos y una traducción libre:
> 
> J'ai choisi l'offre au lieu du / à la place du / plutôt que le remboursement en cas d'annulation
> 
> edit:
> Me chirría el infinitivo después de en échange de.. idea posiblemente personal, no sé.


Gracias Paquita. Efectivamente, eligió la oferta a cambio de no recibir ningún rembolso si anulaba. En español "a cambio de + infinitivo" no suena pesado ni chirriante como tal vez te suene en francés. El tema es que quería conservar el "a cambio de" + infinitivo también en francés. Por lo que deduzco, se puede utilizar "en échange de" con infinitivo y parece ser correcto en francés pero no lo utilizan por sonar muy pesado..alomejor "en contre partie" quedaría mejor en este caso.


----------



## GURB

Hola
"Por lo que deduzco, se puede utilizar "en échange de" con infinitivo". No en absoluto, en francés no se puede usar .
En* a cambio de +inf*.,_ a cambio de_ es una conjunción adversativa equivalente a _pero en cambio_.
En francès no puedes decir:_ en échange de ne pas recevoir_ pero sí *en échange de quoi, je ne recevrai*...o más simplemente: *...mais toutefois (mais en contrepartie), en cas d'annulation, je ne serai pas remboursé.*
Un saludo*
*


----------



## Terio

Autre suggestion :

J'ai accepté l'offre et renoncé à tout remboursement en cas d'annulation.

_Prendre  une offre_ ne me semble pas adéquat. On accepte une chose qui nous est offerte puis on prend cette chose.

_En échange de + infinitif  _et _en contrepartie de + infinitif _ne me semblent pas adéquats non plus.


----------



## Garoubet

GURB said:


> No en absoluto, en francés no se puede usar .


J'ai cherché une règle claire qui préciserait ce point, mais je n'ai rien vu. J'ai alors fait une recherche google sur l'expression _"en échange de ne pas"_, suivi donc de l'infinitif, et cela ramène plus d'un million de résultat, venant aussi bien, entre autres, du Sénat français, de Radio France ou de Libération, sites qui normalement écrivent correctement le français.
Est-ce qu'il existe vraiment une règle?
C'est vrai que ce n'est pas une tournure que j'emploie souvent, mais est-ce que c'est incorrect? J'aimerais bien le savoir.
Merci à ceux qui pourraient éclaircir ce point.


----------



## Paquita

Garoubet said:


> Merci à ceux qui pourraient éclaircir ce point.


J'ai ouvert un fil dans le forum de français...
en échange de (ne pas) + infinitif

J'ai cherché moi aussi dans google, j'ai trouvé aussi beaucoup de résultats, mais lorsqu'on clique sur la dernière page de la recherche, il se limitent à moins de 100


----------



## jekoh

Garoubet said:


> J'ai alors fait une recherche google sur l'expression _"en échange de ne pas"_, suivi donc de l'infinitif, et cela ramène plus d'un million de résultat, venant aussi bien, entre autres, du Sénat français, de Radio France ou de Libération, sites qui normalement écrivent correctement le français.


Attention, une bonne partie des résultats sont du type _Nous vous demanderons en échange de ne pas les contacter le week-end, _où il ne s'agit pas du tout de _en échange + infinitif, _mais de _demander + infinitif._


----------



## swift

Me da la sensación de que este es uno de esos casos en que la sintaxis francesa optaría por la “nominalisation”: _en échange d’un non remboursement en cas de_. De todos modos, “a cambio de no recibir” suena bastante raro en castellano —todo hay que decirlo—.


----------



## Paquita

swift said:


> Me da la sensación de que este es uno de esos casos en que la sintaxis francesa optaría por la “nominalisation”: _en échange d’un non remboursement en cas de_. De todos modos, “a cambio de no recibir” suena bastante raro en castellano —todo hay que decirlo—.


Mais ça n'a pas de sens !
En échange, dans cette proposition, implique un donnant-donnant...
je choisis votre offre et "en échange" vous me donnez un non-remboursement...

Dans le contexte il s'agit de deux options : soit le produit au prix promotionnel soit la possibilité d'être remboursé, l'une excluant l'autre. Il  y aurait échange entre les deux s'il y avait changement d'avis et rétractation !
Ou alors quelque chose m'échappe


----------



## swift

Por eso mismo digo que en español la frase está mal redactada. Se nota todavía más cuando se intenta traducir.


----------



## Paquita

swift said:


> Por eso mismo digo que en español la frase está mal redactada. Se nota todavía más cuando se intenta traducir.


En este caso, estamos de acuerdo.
Esperemos a ver la opinión de los amigos del foro de francés.


----------



## Paquita

Me acaba de surgir una duda..
J'ai pris l'offre, en contrepartie de ne recevoir aucun remboursement en cas d'annulation..

Al principio pensé que se trataba de dos opciones: aceptar ahora la oferta a precio rebajado o pagar ahora el precio normal con posibilidad de reembolso en caso de anulación futura. Y la frase no me cuadraba.

Me pregunto ahora, dada la insistencia en utilizar en échange o en contrepartie si no sería otro sentido.
Acepto la oferta ahora porque tuve que anular algo y no pude recibir ningún reembolso. Esta oferta es un detalle de compensación porque el reembolso no tuvo lugar y a falta de otra solución, la acepto.
En este caso : en contrepartie de n'avoir reçu... la acción de recibir (o no) sería anterior a la oferta.


----------



## canario1

Paquita said:


> Si entiendo bien tu prgunta, se trata de elegir una oferta a precio rebajado "en lugar de" un producto de precio "normal" con posibilidad de anulación.
> En este caso, y dado que no se trata de una traducción literaria en la que se debe respetar el estilo del autor, creo que en vez de un sustantivo y un infinitivo, me decantaría por dos sustantivos y una traducción libre:
> 
> J'ai choisi l'offre au lieu du / à la place du / plutôt que le remboursement en cas d'annulation
> 
> edit:
> Me chirría el infinitivo después de en échange de.. idea posiblemente personal, no sé.





Paquita said:


> Si entiendo bien tu prgunta, se trata de elegir una oferta a precio rebajado "en lugar de" un producto de precio "normal" con posibilidad de anulación.
> En este caso, y dado que no se trata de una traducción literaria en la que se debe respetar el estilo del autor, creo que en vez de un sustantivo y un infinitivo, me decantaría por dos sustantivos y una traducción libre:
> 
> J'ai choisi l'offre au lieu du / à la place du / plutôt que le remboursement en cas d'annulation
> 
> edit:
> Me chirría el infinitivo después de en échange de.. idea posiblemente personal, no sé.


Gracias Paquita. Efectivamente, eligió la oferta a cambio de no recibir ningún rembolso si anulaba. En español "a cambio de + infinitivo" no suena pesado ni chirriante como tal vez te suene en francés. El tema es que quería conservar el "a cambio de" + infinitivo también en francés. Por lo que deduzco, se puede utilizar "en échange de" con infinitivo y parece ser correcto en francés pero no lo utilizan por sonar muy pesado..alomejor "en contre partie quedaría mejor en este caso.


swift said:


> Me da la sensación de que este es uno de esos casos en que la sintaxis francesa optaría por la “nominalisation”: _en échange d’un non remboursement en cas de_. De todos modos, “a cambio de no recibir” suena bastante raro en castellano —todo hay que decirlo—.


Pues yo soy español y a mi no me suena tan raro 😁 si es cierto que no se usa tanto pero no generaría tanta polémica como en francés


----------



## canario1

Paquita said:


> Me acaba de surgir una duda..
> J'ai pris l'offre, en contrepartie de ne recevoir aucun remboursement en cas d'annulation..
> 
> Al principio pensé que se trataba de dos opciones: aceptar ahora la oferta a precio rebajado o pagar ahora el precio normal con posibilidad de reembolso en caso de anulación futura. Y la frase no me cuadraba.
> 
> Me pregunto ahora, dada la insistencia en utilizar en échange o en contrepartie si no sería otro sentido.
> Acepto la oferta ahora porque tuve que anular algo y no pude recibir ningún reembolso. Esta oferta es un detalle de compensación porque el reembolso no tuvo lugar y a falta de otra solución, la acepto.
> En este caso : en contrepartie de n'avoir reçu... la acción de recibir (o no) sería anterior a la oferta.


Paquita no te líes 😁 Es el primer sentido: acepté la oferta/promoción a cambio de tener unas condiciones muy restrictivas en caso de anular


----------



## canario1

swift said:


> Por eso mismo digo que en español la frase está mal redactada. Se nota todavía más cuando se intenta traducir.


Yo creo que está perfectamente redactada y se entiende perfectamente.


----------



## Birlibirloque

Buenos días,
Estoy de acuerdo con la primera interpretación de Paquita. Otras propuestas:

J'ai choisi l'offre, par contre/mais je ne serai pas remboursé/je n'aurai pas de remboursement en cas d'annulation.
J'ai choisi l'offre, en contrepartie je n'aurai pas de remboursement en cas d'annulation.

Me pregunto cuál es la razón de querer mantener, en francés, "a cambio de". No todas las lenguas usan las mismas expresiones en los mismos contextos, no?
Saludos,


----------



## canario1

Birlibirloque said:


> Buenos días,
> Estoy de acuerdo con la primera interpretación de Paquita. Otras propuestas:
> 
> J'ai choisi l'offre, par contre/mais je ne serai pas remboursé/je n'aurai pas de remboursement en cas d'annulation.
> J'ai choisi l'offre, en contrepartie je n'aurai pas de remboursement en cas d'annulation.
> 
> Me pregunto cuál es la razón de querer mantener, en francés, "a cambio de". No todas las lenguas usan las mismas expresiones en los mismos contextos, no?
> Saludos,


Muchas gracias Simplemente tenía la curiosidad de saber si en francés podía mantener la expresión "a cambio de" + infinitivo tal y como se puede hacer en español. Al final parece que en francés no es habitual dicho uso y prefieren recurrir a otras expresiones. Gracias a todos! Merci à vous tous! 🙂


----------

